# Is Itachi blind?



## Manyana (Aug 22, 2006)

*blah*

blah blah blah


----------



## Inarigo (Aug 22, 2006)

Umm maybe.


----------



## sagesse_reine (Aug 22, 2006)

Manyana said:
			
		

> It has been revealed that when Itachi uses his Mangekyo Sharingan it is dangerous for him to do so. Also, in one of the more recent manga chapters, Kakashi remarks: "How far has your sight degraded, Itachi?" Now, that might have _just_ been a scathing remark, however, Itachi _did_ look surprised, meaning he had not noticed it. That could have been because he never expected Kakashi to able to master the Mangekyo Sharingan since he is not part of the Uchiha bloodline, or because Kakashi's Mangekyo Sharingan is different from his. However, with the analytical powers of the Sharingan, especially his, it seems unlikely that he would overlook something so advanced and dangerous, even if Kakashi keeps his eye covered. So, I conclude that perhaps, considering how often Itachi has probably used the Mangekyo Sharingan, that he might have already ruined his regular sight, which is why he always has his Sharingan activated, because he might be purblind. Having ruined his regular sight, perhaps now it is affecting his Sharingan sight as well.
> 
> Discuss.



Just in case, I'm spoiler tagging this stuff.


*Spoiler*: __ 





I agree.  After Kakashi's first and so far only use of the Mangekyo Sharingan against Deidara, he was sufficiently drained from using it.  I'm guessing that it takes a large amount of chakra in the eye to use the Mangekyo.  Itachi probably uses this frequently considering it is one of his specialties, therefore I believe his eyesight may be deteriorating.  His vision may erode to the point of blindness, unless it can be healed by a medic.  And as far as I know, the Akatsuki doesn't have any medics, so who knows what will happen concerning Itachi.


----------



## Lammy (Aug 22, 2006)

Manyana said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Been discussed to death.

He is blind  Check the Blind Itachi Fanclub!


----------



## gaara-sensai (Aug 22, 2006)

hes blind, He's used MS so much that it has deteriorated his eye sight he can only see with sharigan now.


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 22, 2006)

wat page was that, i wanna make sure that isn't a joke chapter. MS is now becoming his weakness, if thats the case. he uses up all of his chakra with sharingan, so now he must use it to see, but wouldn't he be blind over all?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 22, 2006)

This has been discussed to death, use the search button next time.

Recycling this.


----------

